# Repairing Plaster



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks great Msargent. Fyi people pay a big premium for good plaster repair it's a nice nitch to get into.

Frank yeah I was amazed when the historic society emailed me that link. Depending on who is checking the work some times they want progress pictures to make shure you are fallowing the guidlines. 

Cole


----------



## Msargent (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone Now I have to come up with a cost effective solution for whole inside of church, Father feels the mesh or glid wall system isnt in there budget, i agree but at the same point I want what ever repairs and repaint to last. My issue with just taping or durabonding the cracks is the look , people will see the repairs and say yuck!! look at that. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again all me and another fella worked hard to make sure this project was not only good for the church but good for whoevers house I set foot in , I treat all customers the same:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Matt,
You can repair the stress cracks with just Durabond 45 or 90 brown bag, then after you fill the cracks let the mud set up then sponge them down like wet sanding, because the walls are painted you will need to wipe any Durabond off the painted surface just leave it in the cracks:thumbsup: I wish I had some pictures to show you how I do it. This way you can open cracks up then fill with Durabond pull it tight, then when it starts to set wipe the wall down with your sponge, the mud will come off the paint easy, just try not to pull the mud out of the cracks.:thumbsup:


----------

